# Using Antler



## BarbS (Feb 17, 2014)

This one isn't wood, but it turned out really attractive, I think. Elk Antler on a Magnum design with gun metal finish.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2014)

That's sharp looking Barb ! No pun intended lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2014)

Barb, is there anything you don't do a really good job on?!? Seriously - everything you post is top notch!

I can't remember if you posted it here, but my wife fell in love with this platter when you posted it on LJ. I really really liked it and had to show it to her. I always enjoy looking at the projects you post! You always do such great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice Barb. Great looking piece of antler and a good turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

NICE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks real nice Barb.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 18, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Barb, is there anything you don't do a really good job on?!? Seriously - everything you post is top notch!
> 
> I can't remember if you posted it here, but my wife fell in love with this platter when you posted it on LJ. I really really liked it and had to show it to her. I always enjoy looking at the projects you post! You always do such great work.



Matt, if she Really fell in love with it, you can see this platter, and other work, at http://barbs.vpweb.com/Bowls---Platters.html
It's too late for Valentine's day, but....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2014)

BarbS said:


> Matt, if she Really fell in love with it, you can see this platter, and other work, at http://barbs.vpweb.com/Bowls---Platters.html
> It's too late for Valentine's day, but....



Unfortunately finances are a little tied up right now and we're trying to save up some money - we're in the middle of packing the house up to move and she's already got a mile long list of things she wants us to buy once we've moved! Her:  Me and my wallet:  

(Maybe I'll have to head back over there down the road and see if it's still available when life becomes normal again. Right now I'm cleaning out couch cushions and the cars' change cups in hopes of being able to support WB in the upcoming auction.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 20, 2014)

Barb,

Love the antlered razor, that is really nice. Liked your work on your website also. Are you ever up for a trade of any kind?

Never worked with elk, does it smell as _nice_ as deer antler when turned?

Thanks,

- jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, Jason. The items I've shown for sale, stay listed for sale, but I'm not adverse to trades here on WB, at all. What do you have in mind?
And yes, the elk antler is as odoriforous as deer antler, but more so with the drilling than the turning, I think.


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am really impressed with all your work, but a few things caught my eye. I like the razor (doesn't necessarily have to be antler), the salt and pepper shakers (the wife would love), and I really like the walnut platter (it's a gorgeous piece of woof and the shape is really appealing). 

Have you ever turned Brazilian cherry? I have some 4/4, might make for a nice plate/platter.

If you want to take it off line to discuss that is fine, shoot me PM and we can discuss details then post a thread if we work something out. 

Thanks again, 

- jason


----------

